

Samsung plans to outspend Iceland's GDP on advertising and marketing - dan1234
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/28/samsung-plans-to-outspend-icelands-gdp-on-advertising-and-marketing

======
dan1234
FWIW, that's more than London spent on the 2012 Olympics.

